# Program has encountered a problem and needs to close



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been getting this error message for the past couple of weeks and it's very aggravating.
It happens when I start up my Kodak software, McAfee ... I can't even run the Mcafee updates because it won't let me.
When I try to open Itunes... it won't even open up for me.
I've been trying to open the Java program because without it some programs won't run and I get the same message.
I've tried everything possible... I cleared my history,cookies, ran scan for viruses, registryfix...
any suggestions????

thank you

*Logfile of HijackThis* v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:42:52 AM, on 12/2/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NETSCAPE\NETSCA~1\NETSCAPE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
N4 - Mozilla: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src "); (C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\g5pd461f.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {53829F91-1B06-4DB9-B13E-812A986169F9} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C33mb] C:\documents and settings\aga\local settings\temp\C33mb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0¨4W
}ïÁzî[8C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0¨4W
}ïÁzîigÝC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [[email protected]] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HFLE3M.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0Ô@ÔÁß]§ú"üüiC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DI2] "C:\DOCUME~1\Aga\LOCALS~1\Temp\27.exe\27.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0ÔÁß]§ú"üüigÝC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0Ô@ÔÁß]§ú"ü¸K0C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lknfphs] C:\WINDOWS\system32\yuerssk.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cisasx] C:\WINDOWS\system32\qnsrioz.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ozwklo] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rehgni.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [srvsvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dtvdu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\r?ndll32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~2\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...rch.jhtml?p=ZS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O15 - Trusted IP range: 67.19.178.84
O15 - Trusted IP range: 67.19.178.84 (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/do...e_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.co...veX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/sh...9/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E8FD788-C323-4357-AB76-7CBCEFBA573C} (SpyBouncer.SBDownloader) - http://www.spybouncer.com/downloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/amp...1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/sh...26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {C4F91313-96DF-4201-8AF2-E1103178D087} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: testcfgdll.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xartcd5 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\xartcd5.dll
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Please *download* the *Killbox by Option^Explicit*.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Killbox, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {53829F91-1B06-4DB9-B13E-812A986169F9} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C33mb] C:\documents and settings\aga\local settings\temp\C33mb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0¨4W
}ïÁzî[8C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0¨4W
}ïÁzîigÝC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [[email protected]] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HFLE3M.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0Ô@ÔÁß]§ú"üüiC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DI2] "C:\DOCUME~1\Aga\LOCALS~1\Temp\27.exe\27.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0ÔÁß]§ú"üüigÝC:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [¢¸K0Ô@ÔÁß]§ú"ü¸K0C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lknfphs] C:\WINDOWS\system32\yuerssk.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cisasx] C:\WINDOWS\system32\qnsrioz.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ozwklo] C:\WINDOWS\system32\rehgni.exe r
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [srvsvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dtvdu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\r?ndll32.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {C4F91313-96DF-4201-8AF2-E1103178D087} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\testcfgdll.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\xartcd5.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rehgni.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qnsrioz.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yuerssk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\jxarr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HFLE3M.EXE*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Download *ComboFix* to your Desktop.

Reboot to Safe mode:

Restart your computer and begin tapping the F8 key on your keyboard just before Windows starts to load. If done right a Windows Advanced Options menu will appear. Select the Safe Mode option and press Enter.

Perform the following actions in *Safe Mode*.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

I did what you said... but it did not help.. here is my hijackthis log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:03:29 AM, on 12/2/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\MMDiag.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
N4 - Mozilla: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\g5pd461f.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C33mb] C:\documents and settings\aga\local settings\temp\C33mb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dtvdu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\r?ndll32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~2\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,99/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E8FD788-C323-4357-AB76-7CBCEFBA573C} (SpyBouncer.SBDownloader) - http://www.spybouncer.com/downloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: testcfgdll.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xartcd5 - xartcd5.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

What happened with *Combofix*? The log looks clearer.


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is what I have..... thanks

COMBOFIX

Kasia - 06-12-02 11:15:35.87 Service Pack 2
ComboFix 06.12.01W - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Desktop"

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Install.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fad.sys

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ Purity ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Folders Quarantined:

C:\qoobox\purity\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CROSOF~1.NET
C:\qoobox\purity\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SEMBLY~1
C:\qoobox\purity\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WNSXS~1

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2006-11-02 to 2006-12-02 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2006-12-02	09:49 d--------	C:\!KillBox
2006-12-02	08:56 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2006-12-02	08:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2006-12-02	08:42 d--------	C:\Program Files\Hijackthis
2006-12-02	08:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\URTTemp
2006-12-02	08:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\temp
2006-12-02	08:20 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Kodak
2006-12-02	07:57 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Lavasoft
2006-12-02	07:18 d--------	C:\Program Files\CCleaner
2006-12-02	07:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\Lavasoft
2006-12-02	07:11 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Application Data\Google
2006-12-02	07:10 d--------	C:\Program Files\Google
2006-12-02	07:04 d--------	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Script Debugger
2006-11-25	09:59 d--------	C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2006-11-22	22:04 d--------	C:\Program Files\RegistryFix
2006-11-22	17:11 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\.netbeans
2006-11-22	16:18 d--------	C:\Program Files\netbeans-5.5
2006-11-22	15:28 d--------	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2006-11-22	13:20 d--------	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2006-11-12	13:56 d--------	C:\Config.Msi

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2006-12-02 11:09	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2006-12-02 11:08	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\iPod
2006-12-02 10:58	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2006-12-02 10:21	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Java
2006-12-02 08:21	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\SmartDraw 7
2006-12-02 08:21	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Modem Helper
2006-12-02 08:21	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware
2006-12-02 08:21	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Dell
2006-12-02 08:19	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11
2006-12-02 08:18	--------	d--h-----	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2006-12-02 07:18	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2006-12-02 07:17	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Adobe
2006-11-25 10:00	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Kodak
2006-11-25 09:56	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files
2006-11-22 16:18	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2006-10-29 15:32	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2006-10-29 15:32	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2006-10-27 18:41	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Mozilla
2006-10-27 11:34	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real
2006-10-27 11:11	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Real
2006-10-26 14:34	9815	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\z1875.exe
2006-10-26 14:34	52224	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\z2908.exe
2006-10-26 14:34	20480	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\z3407.dll
2006-10-26 14:34	184320	--a------	C:\3339.exe
2006-10-26 04:34	5707	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\00xstemp.exe
2006-10-22 10:59	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\dvdSanta
2006-10-22 10:38	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Dvd-cloner
2006-10-22 09:55	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
2006-10-20 06:33	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Astonsoft
2006-10-20 06:15	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\DeepBurner
2006-10-18 21:24	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\PACE Anti-Piracy
2006-10-17 10:39	6592	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\xartcd7.sys
2006-10-12 07:34	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2006-10-11 12:06	12400	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
2006-10-11 11:59	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Maxis
2006-10-11 11:41	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Macromedia
2006-10-09 20:33	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\outlook express
2006-10-09 20:32	0	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cmmgr32.exe
2006-10-09 18:55	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2006-10-08 08:18	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player
2006-10-08 07:42	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\DesignPro
2006-09-19 15:43	109360	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEARAspi.dll
2006-09-12 14:24	46345	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\NSSetDefaultBrowser.EXE

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries are not shown

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"Sonic RecordNow!"=""
"Dtvdu"="C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\r?ndll32.exe"
"PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Comcast\\COMCAS~2\\data\\Xtras\\mssysmgr.exe"
"DW4"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"BCMSMMSG"="BCMSMMSG.exe"
"C33mb"="C:\\documents and settings\\aga\\local settings\\temp\\C33mb.exe"
"MMTray"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MUSICMATCH\\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\\mm_tray.exe\""
"UpdReg"="C:\\WINDOWS\\UpdReg.EXE"
"diagent"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Creative\\SBLive\\Diagnostics\\diagent.exe\" startup"
"dla"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dla\\tfswctrl.exe"
"VSOCheckTask"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\McAfee.com\\VSO\\mcmnhdlr.exe\" /checktask"
"VirusScan Online"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee.com\\VSO\\mcvsshld.exe"
"MCAgentExe"="c:\\PROGRA~1\\mcafee.com\\agent\\mcagent.exe"
"MCUpdateExe"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\mcafee.com\\agent\\McUpdate.exe"
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe /install"
"MimBoot"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\MUSICM~1\\MUSICM~1\\mimboot.exe"
"MPFExe"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\McAfee.com\\PERSON~1\\MpfTray.exe"
"MPSExe"="c:\\PROGRA~1\\mcafee.com\\mps\\mscifapp.exe /embedding"
"OASClnt"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee.com\\VSO\\oasclnt.exe"
"KernelFaultCheck"=hex(2):25,73,79,73,74,65,6d,72,6f,6f,74,25,5c,73,79,73,74,\
65,6d,33,32,5c,64,75,6d,70,72,65,70,20,30,20,2d,6b,00
"UpdateManager"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Sonic\\Update Manager\\sgtray.exe\" /r"
"WMC_AutoUpdate"=""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_09\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonceex]
@=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\desktop\components]
"DeskHtmlVersion"=dword:00000110
"DeskHtmlMinorVersion"=dword:00000005
"Settings"=dword:00000001
"GeneralFlags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\sharedtaskscheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972}"=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer\Run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=dword:00000000
"legalnoticecaption"=""
"legalnoticetext"=""
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=dword:00000001
"undockwithoutlogon"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
@=""
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=hex:5f,00,00,00
"NoCDBurning"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer\run]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_USERS\s-1-5-18\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\shellserviceobjectdelayload]
"PostBootReminder"="{7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9}"
"CDBurn"="{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}"
"WebCheck"="{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"
"SysTray"="{35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
"SecurityProviders"="msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
LocalService	REG_MULTI_SZ Alerter\0WebClient\0LmHosts\0RemoteRegistry\0upnphost\0SSDPSRV\0\0
NetworkService	REG_MULTI_SZ DnsCache\0\0
rpcss	REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0\0
imgsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ StiSvc\0\0
termsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ TermService\0\0
HTTPFilter	REG_MULTI_SZ HTTPFilter\0\0
DcomLaunch	REG_MULTI_SZ DcomLaunch\0TermService\0\0

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

Completion time: 06-12-02 11:29:21.68
C:\ComboFix.txt ... 06-12-02 11:29

*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1*
Scan saved at 11:32:14 AM, on 12/2/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

N4 - Mozilla: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\g5pd461f.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C33mb] C:\documents and settings\aga\local settings\temp\C33mb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dtvdu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\r?ndll32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~2\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,99/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E8FD788-C323-4357-AB76-7CBCEFBA573C} (SpyBouncer.SBDownloader) - http://www.spybouncer.com/downloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: testcfgdll.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xartcd5 - xartcd5.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C33mb] C:\documents and settings\aga\local settings\temp\C33mb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dtvdu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\r?ndll32.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xartcd5 - xartcd5.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete this *file* (if present):

*C:\\WINDOWS\System32\r?ndll32.exe -> Note the "?" on its name.*

Logon as *aga*. Go to* Start*->*Run,* type *%TEMP%* and clic OK. The *C:\Documents and Settings\aga\Local Settings\Temp *folder will opem. Delete all files and folders Therein.

 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\z1875.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\z2908.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\z3407.dll
C:\3339.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\00xstemp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\xartcd7.sys
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\testcfgdll.dll
C:\WINDOWS\testcfgdll.dll*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Click *here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt *and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe *file and allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the *yes* button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the green arrow at the right, and the scan will start.
Click *'Yes to all' *if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found: 








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select Move incurable as you'll see in next image: 








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the *Dr.Web CureIt *menu on top, click file and choose save report list
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
*Close Dr.Web Cureit*.
Reboot your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report, and the log from *Dr.Web *you saved previously in your next reply along with a new *HijackThis log*.
After reboot, post the contents of


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not asking me to download the activex control, it just says that my computer does not allow it, I enabled it in the internet options... but still nothing... help!!!!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Reset your ActiveX:

Open IE and go to *Internet Options *> *Security* > *Internet*, then press "*Default Level*", then *OK*. Now press "*Custom Level*." In the ActiveX section, set the first two options ("*Download signed and unsigned ActiveX controls*) to "*Prompt*", and ("*Initialize and Script ActiveX controls not marked as safe*") to "*Disable*". Close Internet Explorer.

Attempt to run ActiveScan. If you still experience problems, please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Click on *Kaspersky Online Scanner*

You will be promted to install an ActiveX component from Kaspersky, Click *Yes*.
The program will launch and then begin downloading the latest definition files:
Once the files have been downloaded click on *NEXT
*
Now click on *Scan Settings*
In the scan settings make that the following are selected:
*Scan using the following Anti-Virus database:*

*Extended (if available otherwise Standard)*

*Scan Options:*

*Scan Archives
Scan Mail Bases*

Click *OK*
Now under select a target to scan:
Select *My Computer*

This will program will start and scan your system.
The scan will take a while so be patient and let it run.
Once the scan is complete it will display if your system has been infected.
Now click on the *Save as Text* button:

Save the file to your desktop.
*Copy and paste that information in your next post, along with a Hijackthis log*..
Alternatively, please run the *F-Secure Online Scanner*

Note: *This Scanner is for Internet Explorer Only!*
Follow the Instruction Here for installation.
Accept the License Agreement.
Once the ActiveX installs,Click *Full System Scan*
Once the download completes,the scan will begin automatically.
The scan will take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan completes, click the *Automatic cleaning (recommended)* button.
Click the *Show Report* button and *Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply along with a fresh Hijackthis log.*


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've done everything you said and tried all of them, but still won't let me run the activeX controls... don't know what is going on.. 

thanks


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Lets take a deeper look:

Click *here* to download WinPFind .

Right Click the Zip Folder and Select "Extract All" 
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the Desktop 
Dont do anything with it yet!

*Reboot into Safe Mode*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.


Double click WinPFind.exe 
Click "Start Scan" 
It will scan the entire System, so please be patient! 
Once the Scan is Complete, *restart the computer back in Normal Mode.* 
Go to the WinPFind folder 
Locate *WinPFind.txt *
Place those results in the next reply!


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

okay, I left it on from probably 7 last night until 5 this morning and I think the scan froze up. I started the scan, i saw it start moving, but then saw nothing for the next couple of hours. 

thanks for your help.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Post a fresh Hijackthis log.


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

I now have some type of spyware/virus and i can't get rid of it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 07:44, on 06-12-05
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program

Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NETSCAPE\NETSCA~1\NETSCAPE.EXE
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsiExec.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe

N4 - Mozilla: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\g5pd461f.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1a1ddc19-5893-43ab-a73f-f41a0f34d115} - C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\isaddon.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {96ebbe6a-2864-4345-b32b-26ee9be524b5} - C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\iesplugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~2\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,99/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E8FD788-C323-4357-AB76-7CBCEFBA573C} (SpyBouncer.SBDownloader) - http://www.spybouncer.com/downloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: testcfgdll.dll
O21 - SSODL: flammei - {9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*) to your Desktop.

Double-click *SmitfraudFix.exe*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

**If the tool fails to launch from the Desktop, please move *SmitfraudFix.exe* directly to the root of the system drive (usually *C:*), and launch from there.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

SmitFraudFix v2.128

Scan done at 19:27:51.00, 06-12-05
Run from C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

C:\DOCUME~1\Kasia\STARTM~1\Virus-Bursters 6.3.lnk FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Kasia\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\Desktop\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\Desktop\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8}"="flammei"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\{9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"="testcfgdll.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, double-click on *SmitfraudFix.exe*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; *please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a Hijackthis log.*

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning : running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1*
Scan saved at 06:50, on 06-12-06
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

N4 - Mozilla: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\g5pd461f.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Privacy Service Popup Blocker - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~2\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZS
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,99/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E8FD788-C323-4357-AB76-7CBCEFBA573C} (SpyBouncer.SBDownloader) - http://www.spybouncer.com/downloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: testcfgdll.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

*SmitFraudFix v2.128*

Scan done at 5:47:40.81, 06-12-06
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Kasia\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8}"="flammei"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\{9d635a36-6b3c-4146-8625-f3aaf507bbf8}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll -> Hoax.Win32.Renos.gen.i
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcehaeb.dll -> Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\Desktop\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\Desktop\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Kasia\STARTM~1\Virus-Bursters 6.3.lnk Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1.WIN\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Object\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9B1B6691-8D0C-44FD-9CA1-5C9DDF0614C3} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\jekfkc.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Please download FileFind from Atribune.
Unzip the file and save it to your desktop.

To run *FileFind*, please do the following:
Click on *FileFind.exe*
In the box labeled "*Directory*"
Enter: *C:\*

In the box labeled "*File*"
Enter: *testcfgdll.dll
*

Now click on the "*Search*" button
Once the utility has found the files click on "*Export*"
A Notepad will open up. Please copy the entire contents of the Notepad and paste them here.
NOTE: The notepad is saved on your *C:\ *drive as "*Export.txt*"


----------



## EyeTech82 (Dec 2, 2006)

I did the Hijack part.. but when I do a search in the file find, it is not responding. 

thanks


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *EyeTech82* 

The steps that I am about to suggest involve modifying the registry. Modifying the registry can be dangerous so we will make a backup of the registry first.

_ Modification of the registry can be *EXTREMELY* dangerous if you do not know exactly what you are doing so follow the steps that are listed below *EXACTLY*. if you cannot preform some of these steps or if you have *ANY* questions please ask *BEFORE* proceeding._

*Backing Up Your Registry*
Go *Here* and download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts 
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT* 
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup 
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked 
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.
*Registry Modifications*

Download the enclosed file. Save and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a folder containing a Registry Entries file, *Regfix.reg* . Once extracted, open the folder and double click on the *Regfix.reg* file and select *Yes* when prompted to merge it into the registry.

Run *Killbox.exe*. Paste the following location into *Killbox*. Checkmark the box that says "Delete on Reboot" and checkmark the box "Unregister DLL" (If available) Click the RED X and it will ask you to confirm the file for deletionsay YES and when the next box opens prompting you to reboot now...click YES and it will reboot.

*C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\testcfgdll.dll *

If the computer does not restart by it self, please manually restart the computer.

I have asked you this before but never had a chance to see the report.

Click *here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt *and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe *file and allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the *yes* button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the green arrow at the right, and the scan will start.
Click *'Yes to all' *if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found: 








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select Move incurable as you'll see in next image: 








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the *Dr.Web CureIt *menu on top, click file and choose save report list
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
*Close Dr.Web Cureit*.
Reboot your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from *Dr.Web *you saved previously in your next reply along with a new *HijackThis log*.


----------

